# Sites near Berwick



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. We hope to visit the museum of the K.O.S.B. in Berwick soon. can anyone recommend any sites /wild camping sites near?

Cheers Sid


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hi Sid,
The camping club has two club sites. Dunstan Hill which is nice, the mobile chippy visits on Thursday and Saturday nights. The other site is Beadnell Bay on the sea front.
BTW what is K.O.S.B.?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Sid,
Just found this Caravan Club site a bit nearer.

Seaview Caravan Club Site Billendean Rd Spittal Berwick-Upon-Tweed TD15 1QU England Telephone -(01289) 305198 Opening Dates -18 Mar to 31 Oct Our 


Dunstan Hill is good for wal;king and birdwatching. The bus to Berwick stops outside the entrance. but the above may be better for you.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

The 'Seaview Caravan Park' site above is ideal for exploring Berwick - if your fit enough you can walk into the town centre 3mile? - and the surrounding areas and coastline. But it is very near the main London/Edinburgh railway line. So if you do choose to stay there, try to get as far away from the line as possible.

KOSB= Kings Own Scottish Borderes = AKA 'The Kosbies'


Your picking a beautiful part of the country and coastline to explore.

Don't forget to try and visit Holy Island, Lindisfarne, Seahouses, Craster (famous for kippers) actually I don't think you'll have time to see all there is to see.

Texas


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

There are lots of places to wild camp in the area. Inland along the Tweed towards Kelso there are some nice spots. I have also seen vans on the new sea defences just south of Eyemouth. One was there for a week last summer so can't have been troubled. On way into Eyemouth turn right towards the golf course. Some of the best cliff walking in the country between St Abbs through Eymouth to Burnmouth.

Is the K.O.S.B. museum the one in Berwick with the large cobbled parade ground? Good walks round the walls too.

Like Texas says a very beautiful part of the country, but often overlooked.

Wish I was there

---
Steven


----------



## 89298 (May 19, 2005)

Hi chaps, long time lurker, first time poster. We wild camped in the car park across from St Vedas hotel at Coldingham Bay, which is about half a mile walk from St Abbs via cliff path. The road is pretty narrow past the camping site, but there are passing places.

http://www.stvedas.co.uk/surfcam.htm

cheers

Ewanmac


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info folks, much appreciated, If we make it will let you know how we went on.

Cheers Sid


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Don't forget my particular favourite Bamburgh Castle. If you go a long a road called The Wynd (or The Wynding) there are a couple of parking areas. One we have wild camped in before quite safely. It is possible to walk along the beach to Seahouses (not sure if you have to go off the beach for one point)

I am from Northumberland too Texas my parents still live there extremely close to a CC site near Wooler lol. Guess who doesn't stay there.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Would that be the small one just outside Wooler on the old (original) road to Millfield and not the awful 'HAVENS' one?

Texas


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Texas a little bit further South actually its the CC site near Powburn where I spent many a happy hour playing in the River Breamish. 

I remember where lots of the Caravans are now being a riding school where I had a few lessons. Oh happy days.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

I know it well, I used to have the farm steading at Branton Buildings a little further up the road towards the hills.

Texas


----------

